# [W]WoC and WoC bits [H] 40k Odds and ends



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I've decided to forge on with fantasy, and leave 40k in the grim dark past for the time being. So heres the scoop: I'm looking for a bunch of fantasy bits for some conversions, as well as Chaos Warriors, Marauders, Chariots, etc. I'd like to find some unbuilt, or at least unpainted minis, though I have to turn around and trade mine painted haha. 

*Heres what I have: *
*(Orange text will indicate its been traded already)*
- Paperback Liber Chaotica
- Nurgly Chaos Land Raider (PM for Picture)
- Sniper Scouts X4 and Scout with Missile Launcher, primed black
- Converted Blood Angels Commander Dante (PM for Picture)
- Lots of Blood Angel and Chaos bits, as well as SM heavy weapon bits (Plasma Cannons, Missile Launchers, Heavy Bolters)

*Heres what I'm looking for:*
- Chaos Warriors
- Chaos Knights
- Khorne Lord on Juggernaut (Fantasy)
- Chaos Marauders
- Empire Battle Wizards (these need to be unassembled for a conversion  )

*Bits:*
- Wheels from chariots (not elf chariots though, I need them too look at least semi-chaos, and I will end up needing 12 in all - if anyone knows where I can purchase these, that would be awesome!)
- WoC weapons such as halbreds from Chaos Knights, great weapons for Marauders, etc.
- Spikey bits from Chaos tank sprues
- Skeleton bits, need skulls, bones, torsos, any extra skeletal bits that a Vampire Count player may have lying around collecting dust 
- Individual Chaos Warriors that are just lying around, can be built and painted, as long as I can strip them for a nurgly conversion :grin: 

Lots of stuff, I'm going to be doing tons of conversions, including scratch built Hellcannons (which is why I need bones and chariot wheels haha) - if anyone has some of this lying around and can hook me up with a good deal (as I'm quite poor at the moment), I will be sure to throw up tutorials and a project log so you can see your unused bits going to good use (though I will do this no matter what, but I need a selling point  )

Thanks for looking!
Cheers


----------

